# baby goat wont eat w/runny nose,cough



## patticake (May 2, 2010)

i bought a baby goat yesterday,it took a bottle great,i put it to bed about 9.00 last night in an enclosed area in clean straw.this morning it has a runny nose of clear mucus and a slight cough.it wont take the bottle,i tried putting sweet on its nipple,still wont eat,ive never had a goat before what can i do.also what should i be feeding it i am feeding powdered milk replacer.my baby is 4 weeks old.


----------



## ksalvagno (May 2, 2010)

I think they call it shipping fever. You need some antibiotics.


----------



## Roll farms (May 2, 2010)

It could be shipping fever, I'd give it 2 cc pen G (available at most farm stores) asap, repeat every 12 hours.  I give it in the muscle (rump) but most folks on here recommend giving it sub q.
I'd also switch to whole cow's milk asap (vitamin D) and give it some probios.


----------



## patticake (May 2, 2010)

hi this is patticake again my baby goat[nicky]took some water in his bottle,i took his temp and its normal,his mucous is clear to white,but he has a lot of mucous.what can i do now?


----------



## ksalvagno (May 2, 2010)

I would get him on a course of antibiotics. Roll Farms gave the dosage for Pen G.


----------

